# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Поздравляем Татьяну Чернякову!!!

## Nubira

Поздравляем Татьяну с получением в очередной раз звания 
*"Лучший спортсмен года по ИПО в Эстонии"!!!*

----------


## Natusik

Таня, искренне поздравляю!
И желаю дальнейших ещё бОльших успехов!
И не только тебе, но и всем твоим ученикам, чтобы тебе было, кем гордиться!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Юля, Наташа, спасибо!  :Ax:

----------


## Aljonka

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ с заслуженной победой!!!!!!! :0244: 

А ещё сегодня 8 МАРТА:

Примите наши поздравления

В международный женский день!

Пусть будет ваше настроенье

Всегда цветущим, как серень,

Пусть будет жизнь прекрасна ваша,

И дети счастливы всегда,

Пусть дом ваш будет полной чашей!

Удачи, счастья и добра!!!

Алёна и Чико

----------


## Lex

Таня! Поздравляем с заслуженным званием, по другому и быть не могло ! ура товарищи  :0173:  :Ax:

----------


## barrbosa

Я пока не знаю что такое ИПО но присаединяюсь к поздравлениям
А вот с Женским Днём спишу поздравить :Ax: 
А также и всех женщин нашего клуба
С 8 МАРТА

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Таня, мои поздравления!!! :Ax:

----------


## inna

Таня поздравляю! Вы просто большой молодец! :Ax: 
И всех женщин с 8 марта! Всем много цветов и послушных мужей)) :Ag:

----------


## alex67

Таня,присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Молодец!!!)))И ещё с 8 марта! Всем женщинам тепла,любви и счастья!)))А мужей желаю не послушных,а ЛЮБЯЩИХ!!!)))Как по мне это гораздо лучше)))

----------


## Tatjana

Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Татьян, поздравляю! Здорово! Ну, как говорится, чтоб и дальше так!  :0190:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Татьяна! Поздравляю от всей души!

----------


## Tatjana

Оля, Татьяна, спасибо! :Ax:

----------

